# Com-system commentary/ What did you talk about?



## mattbarnes84 (Mar 16, 2009)

this is what happens when you drink coffee at 8:30PM and the show starts at 9... At Tift Co. High School PAC we had an awesome show and on top of that i wish we could recorded the commentary. it started talking with British accents then to how funny it would be if the power fails. 

this thread is for telling what happens on a com-system stays on a com system unless its funny... 

one last thing is there any way to record a com-system chat?


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes there is a way to record the com-system chat. It was actually discussed in another thread. I can't remember which right now. Sufficed to say all you have to do is make up a clear-com adaptor to take the signal and input it into a sound system that will allow you to record.
It's very easy when you know how the clear-com is wired.

We have our clear-com coming down a rail of our console so that when there aren't enough headsets, the sound operator can at least listen in. We have an aux send that feeds off to a computer for recording. Easy enough to record everything on com.


----------



## Footer (Mar 16, 2009)

Worst idea ever. In the world of youtube and insta permanency, the last thing you want out there is you laughing at what some actor just did or a sound clip of you acting some others way unprofessional on coms. Yes, it does happen, we all have done it. I would not allow it to be recorded. You don't need that following you. Trust me.


----------



## mattbarnes84 (Mar 16, 2009)

ok i'll let it rest but the out come of the last play was Great nothing bad happened and we had a great time sadly it only lasted 2 hours.... "i was running a spot that night and my best friend was on the other spot" the stage hands couldn't do nothing but laugh.


----------



## dsm (Mar 20, 2009)

What happens on coms stays on coms. If it's getting recorded you wouldn't have the same conversations.
As for conversations I've had...depends on what I'm doing. When I'm filming a show it's all business, too busy calling shots/listening to calls the entire show to do anything.

An amateur production with long periods of nothing to do, basically anything. Often talking about screw-ups, then branching out into whatever.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember during the Wizard of Oz we had a conversation that led to the conclusion that Glinda the good witch was actually a serial killer.


----------



## Clifford (Mar 20, 2009)

Most of the shows we run that aren't drama are so little rehearsed that we don't have time for side comments because we're too busy fixing things, changing orders, finding working projectors, et cetera. For drama shows, we have the occasional funny comment, but we try to stick to show-related communications as much as possible.


----------



## chris325 (Mar 27, 2009)

When there is a long break between cues, we often entertain ourselves by judging the skill of the actors, complaining about random things such as the scene change music ("It sounds like they should be sledding or something!!"), and taking the actor's lines the wrong way (In _Thoroughly Modern Millie_, Millie's line "Well, _I'm_ fast") 

Ahh, the joys of high school tech theatre.


----------



## renegadeblack (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a conversation which resulted in my no longer talking to someone on the comms.

As for funny:

I patched my laptop into the program line on the clear-coms and we all did the time-warp. One of my friends who was in the audience who is known to see what's going on in the booth asked, "Why were you guys bouncing?". He only saw us in the booth bouncing around, but the people on spots were "bouncing" aswell. Good thing that was a low key choir concert. That was a lot of fun!


----------



## Clifford (Apr 13, 2009)

Everyone's used the program intercom for something other than listening to the show before.


----------

